# Poking Around



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 23, 2013)

So I really haven't been herping much recently but have been poking around a couple places for other things, and did photograph some She-oaks last tuesday. Here's some pics from the past couple weeks. 

Baby She-oak is cute.



Cyclodomorphus michaeli by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Cyclodomorphus michaeli by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Adult She-oak not so cute, still awesome. 



Cyclodomorphus michaeli by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Cyclodomorphus michaeli by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

I played with some photos and re-uploaded old picture of Diporiphora cf. arnhemica from the East Kimberley. 



Diporiphora arnhemica by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr 




Diporiphora arnhemica by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Got a new ME-P 65mm Macro 1-5x lens and had a little play. 



Children's Stick Insect by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Went up the hills from my place and played with some landscape photography. 



Bridge over the cascade by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Boardinghouse Cascade by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Boardinghouse Cascade by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


And that's what I've been doing recently.


----------



## sharky (Aug 23, 2013)

That last land scape photo is simply beautiful...sadly not as beautiful as that littel she-oak though!


----------



## Days1 (Aug 23, 2013)

I am soooo jealous! I live in the desert at the base if the mountains and although I sometimes see some pretty cool creatures, I miss GREEN and WATER!


----------



## saratoga (Aug 23, 2013)

Stunning shots!


----------



## ronhalling (Aug 30, 2013)

Getting better and better every time Stephen, your pics are getting up there into the realm of the professional photog's, if i may put forward a little suggestion for your landscape stuff.... you need to concentrate a little more on your Depth Of Field, not so important with Macro or portrait but it will bring your background more into focus for landscape which places just as much importants an background as foreground, as i said not a critsism just a suggestion.  ....................................Ron


----------

